# How do you



## wartomods (Mar 5, 2009)

access internet while on the road


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 5, 2009)

wartomods said:


> access internet while on the road



libraries usually let you hop on their computers for free for about a half hour or if youre lucky sometimes someone whos letting you crash for the night/someone youre hanging out with might have a computer.

this threads a little weird for the trainhopping subject


----------



## finn (Mar 5, 2009)

ReturnTrip said:


> libraries usually let you hop on their computers for free for about a half hour or if youre lucky sometimes someone whos letting you crash for the night/someone youre hanging out with might have a computer.
> 
> this threads a little weird for the trainhopping subject



Moved! Some folks have phones that allow them to netsurf, and some others carry netbooks, but the main standby are public libraries and infoshops. Afterhours, there are kinkos.


----------



## shua (Mar 5, 2009)

libraries for the most part


----------

